

Cost of cracking passwords with Amazon EC2 - sown
http://news.electricalchemy.net/2009/10/password-cracking-in-cloud-part-5.html

======
ErrantX
This is only extreme because of the cost of EC2 - which is quite high.

If your doing this seriously (as in; it's part of your companies regular
revenue stream) like we do then you role your own clusters (much much cheaper)
and add CUDA/FPGA solutions.

This costs more up front but reduces the crack time and cost per crack
phenomenally.

